# Natural diuretics for horses?



## rolsterlady (24 July 2011)

I was just wondering....

Can natural diuretics such as dandelion be used to help excess fluid in legs (windgalls, thoroughpins etc)?

Thanks


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (24 July 2011)

Won't help windgalls as they are synovial fluid, not just blood volume. Not sure you could persuade a horse to eat enough to make a difference though - he'd probably be more thirsty than usual and put his blood volume back to normal in the first long drink he had.


----------



## popularfurball (24 July 2011)

They can in things like lypmhangitis but not sure about windgalls.


----------



## Oberon (24 July 2011)

Look at Equinatural herbal products.

Detox and lymph herbs (clivers, dandelion, milk thistle, nettle, burdock root etc) are  brill. 

The Equinatural website has it all on there


----------



## Oberon (24 July 2011)

But, for windgalls and thoroghpins, I'd be looking at barefoot and hoof balance rather than herbs.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (25 July 2011)

Windgalls are a sign of joint or tendon damage. The windgall itself doesn't necessarily cause lameness, but the underlying damage that has caused the windgalls can. Feeding a diuretic won't make any difference to windgalls.


----------

